
Israel passes law to cap bankers' salaries - wslh
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/mar/29/israel-passes-law-to-cap-bankers-salaries-pay-gap
======
shostack
Say what you will about banker pay, the one thing I really respect about
investment banking (having a family member who is an ibanker) is the
transparency around pay in the industry.

To some degree there might be collusion to set wages (although at their pay
scale I'm not sure they care), but all ibankers know what to expect pay-wise
at X years of experience, perhaps with some slight variance based on other
factors. So there is a distinct lack of the information asymmetry that is so
prominent in compensation discussions in other industries that is so heavily
weighted in favor of the employer.

I wish this existed in more industries as Glass Door simply doesn't cut it
unless you are in a field with very well-defined roles/titles in markets with
enough data.

